# Vision X



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Well jus ordered me the vision x plug and play hid kit for the rex. 35watts and 8k bulbs. 
FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was bidding on some of their off road HID lights on eBay but got out bid.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

These Teryxs definitely need better lighting. I'm hoping to get an LED bar for mine someday. Either Rigid or Baja Designs.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I bought mine direct and it was cheapest ive seen them. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those Bars are rediculous! $1000 for the tiny ones. 

Im still winning the bid on a cheaper set of Fuego lights right now, but there are 3 days left so I doubt it will hold out. I'm about to the max on what I'm gonna bid so...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap there light bars r high but the hids wer cheapest i found for plug and play kit.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Kawasaki Teryx HID Replacement Light Kit - Slim Ballast | eBay

I have thse in my RZR but it looks like he has them for 08 to 09 but might be worth an email. So far no issues with mine Price is right and direct plug and play


----------

